# <sujet> <verbe> et (<sujet>) <verbe> - omission / répétition du pronom sujet coordonné



## Skyline

Bonjour

Est-ce que ces deux phrases sont correctes ?
Laquelle serait le bon français ?

_"J'ai bien reçu votre lettre et vous en remercie."_ 
_"J'ai bien reçu votre lettre et je vous en remercie."  _

Merci d'avance

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## newg

Les deux me semblent correctes même si j'aurais tendance à préférer la deuxième :



> _"J'ai bien reçu votre lettre et je vous en remercie." _


 
Je pense qu'à l'oral on dira, de loin, plus souvent la deuxième proposition mais à l'écrit on pourra trouver la première formulation.

Quoi qu'après reflexion vu que la première partie de la phrase est au passé composé et la seconde au présent de l'indicatif je me demande si on ne doit pas répéter le sujet.

De toute manière, en cas de doute, la seconde formulation est très correcte et passe très bien.


----------



## Maître Capello

Effectivement, les deux sont correctes, mais personnellement je préfère la première que je trouve plus élégante.


----------



## tallita

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas s'il est nécessaire de reprendre le sujet dans des phrases comme:
_
*Elle* était triste et (*elle*) a donné un coup de fil. 

*Il* est arrivé à la maison et (*il*) est très heureux. 

_Je vous remercie!


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Non, cela n'est pas nécessaire.
À l'oral, cela se fera souvent, en littérature rarement. Pour les autres usages, c'est selon les gens.

PS : On pourra vous reprocher de le faire, rarement de l'omettre. Dans certaines tournures, on pourra vous suggérer de le faire, jamais on ne devrait vous forcer.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Comme parfaitement exprimé par *atcheque*, la répétition du _sujet_ n'est pas obligatoire. Toutefois, elle peut devenir utile dans un contexte littéraire ou poétique, afin d'insister sur une série d'événements consécutifs.

Un cas bien connu est par exemple celui du poème de Jacques Prévert intitulé "Déjeuner du matin", dont voici le début :

_Il a mis le café
Dans la tasse
Il a mis le lait
Dans la tasse de café 
Il a mis le sucre
Dans le café au lait
Avec la petite cuiller
Il a tourné 
Il a bu le café au lait
Et il a reposé la tasse
Sans me parler_

http://litgloss.buffalo.edu/prevert/text.shtml


----------



## Susana Nani

Bonjour à tous! Je viens de faire une petite compositions sur les tâches ménagères que je fais chez moi. Même si je sais qu'il est obligatoire en français d'exprimer le sujet, le texte est très lourd et il me semble trop répétitif. Croyez-vous qu'il existe d'autres possibilités? Je vais mettre ce que j'ai pensé. Merci.

Normalement je passe l'aspirateur, je lave le sol, je mets et je débarrasse la table, je fais la vaisselle, je l'essuie et je la range dans un placard, etc.

Une autre possibilité:  Normalement c'est moi qui passe l'aspirateur, lave le sol, mets et débarrrasse la table, fais...


----------



## tilt

Il est tout à fait possible de ne pas répéter le sujet pour chaque verbe. Ceci dit, la phrase que tu nous donnes n'est pas si lourde que ça, puisque son sujet se réduit à un pronom. Il en irait autrement avec un sujet différent, car alors supprimer ou au moins limiter la répétition s'imposerait._

_La forme en _c'est moi qui_ supporte très bien elle aussi la "factorisation" du sujet, comme tu l'as fait ici. Cette tournure insiste sur le fait que c'est toi et personne d'autre qui assures les tâches décrites._
_


----------



## OLN

Je dirais même que pour ce qui est du style, "Normalement, je passe l'aspirateur, je lave le sol, je mets et je  débarrasse la table, je fais la vaisselle, je l'essuie et je la range  dans un placard, etc." est un moyen d'insister sur le fait que c'est toi qui effectues chacune de ces tâches, et que la lourdeur apparente et les répétitions expriment à leur façon la lourdeur et la répétition des tâches.
En commençant par "Tous les jours, je ...", c'est encore plus justifié.


----------



## Startinov

Bonsoir,

Dans CV d'un collègue, je trouve la phrase suivante :

je suis motivé et curieux et respecte le travail en équipe !


je sais qu'on peut éviter de dupliquer le (je) dans une phrase courte comme : je suis allé et revenue ...

mais pour la phrase en cv, pensez vous qu'elle reste acceptable sans le (je) ?!

ca serait pas mieux d'écrire : je suis motivé et curieux et *(je)* respecte le travail en équipe !


----------



## Maître Capello

On peut très bien ne pas répéter le sujet dans ce cas.


----------



## tilt

On peut ne pas répéter _je_, en effet, mais je trouve que c'est un peu maladroit ici, parce que cette omission semble mettre sur le même niveau deux _et_ qui interviennent pourtant à des niveaux différents de la phrase. Pour ma part, je préférerais le répéter.


----------



## janpol

Les exemples qui provoquent la discussion ont pour structure  
 sujet + verbe d'état + adjectif attribut "et" sujet facultatif + verbe d'action + Complément
_*1  -Elle* était triste et (*elle*) a donné un coup de fil. 
2  - je suis motivé et curieux et *(je)* respecte le travail en équipe !  
ou 
sujet + verbe d'action + complément "et" sujet + verbe d'état + adjectif attribut
*3  - Il* est arrivé à la maison et (*il*) est très heureux. _
l'absence de répétition du sujet suggère une équivalence des deux membres de ces phrases qui sonne mal.
Par ailleurs, il faut déconseiller la phrase 3 sans répétition de "il" ("et il est") car cela donnerait "et est"


----------



## la fée

Bonjour,

*J'adore lire et aime voyager*

tout en sachant qu'ici l'omission du pronom sujet est possible, je vous demande: est-elle déconseillée? Merci!


----------



## plantin

C'est correct, mais la formulation me laisse songeur; en utilisant deux verbes d'intensité différente se rapportant à un même champ sémantique, vous signifiez surtout que vous préférez lire que voyager.
Pourquoi pas l'omission du sujet avec le même verbe: _j'aime lire et voyager, j'adore lire et voyager.
_
Le début de ce sujet est ancien, pardonnez-moi cependant d'y ajouter une remarque:


Skyline said:


> "J'ai bien reçu votre lettre et vous en remercie."
> "J'ai bien reçu votre lettre et je vous en remercie."





Maître Capello said:


> Effectivement, les deux sont correctes, mais moi je préfère la première que je trouve moins lourde.


Je choisirais la seconde dans ce cas précis d'une formule de politesse, car on ne doit pas chercher ici la vivacité de la phrase, mais afficher le maximum de considération envers le destinataire; or, la répétition du sujet montre davantage d'implication dans le remerciement.

_
_


----------



## Maître Capello

plantin said:


> afficher le maximum de considération envers le destinataire; or, la répétition du sujet montre davantage d'implication dans le remerciement.


Je ne suis pas de cet avis. Répéter _je_ est un peu trop pompeux et égocentrique à mon goût. C'est justement par considération pour le destinataire qu'il faut éviter de trop parler de soi.


----------



## plantin

Chacun l'appréciera à sa manière, il n'y a pas de règle absolue en ce domaine.
Pour ma part, en ce qui concerne l'égocentrisme, ce serait plutôt le premier "je" qui me gênerait dans cette formule. Assez clairement, elle entame une lettre professionnelle ou du moins formelle. Or, j'ai appris, et je m'efforce d'y penser à chaque fois, qu'il est déconseillé de commencer une lettre de ce type par "je". Ici, par exemple, j'écrirais: "Votre lettre m'est bien parvenue, et je vous en remercie."


----------



## la fée

Bon dimanche à tous!
Dans une phrase comme "Il aime les films d'aventure, jouer de la guitare et (il) adore bricoler.", la répétition du pronom "il" est-elle obligatoire, conseillée ou préférable, selon vous? Moi, je reprendrais le pronom car la valeur des verbes est differente. Merci.


----------



## Bezoard

Il me paraît préférable, mais non obligatoire, de reprendre le prénom "il", dans la mesure où "jouer de la guitare" qui intervient entre le début de la phrase et "adore" ressortit à une autre construction.
Je trouve que l'omission du pronom serait plus normale si la phrase était : "Il aime les films d'aventure et jouer de la guitare et adore bricoler" ou mieux encore "Il aime voir des films d'aventure et jouer de la guitare et adore bricoler."


----------



## rallyebaba

Bonsoir,

A votre avis, dans un paragraphe comme ceci, peut-on supprimer la répétition des pronoms sans que cela pose problème d'un point de vue grammatical ou syntaxique :

Dans toutes les rues, *on* court en criant, *on* crie le nom de proche disparus, *on* barricade les maisons et les garages, *on *se bagarre et *on* prie.

Dans toutes les rues, on court en criant, hurle le nom de proche disparus, barricade les maisons et les garages, se bagarre et prie.

Merci d'avance et bonne année


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce ne serait pas grammaticalement incorrect de ne pas répéter le sujet, mais je trouverais la phrase peu claire et mal rythmée. Dans votre cas je répéterais absolument le pronom :

_Dans toutes les rues, *on* court en criant, *on* crie le nom de proches disparus, *on* barricade les maisons et les garages, *on *se bagarre et *on* prie._

Ce n'est que s'il y a une rapide succession d'actions liées, sans compléments d'objet voire avec des compléments courts, que je ne répéterais pas le pronom :

_On court, crie, pleure, se bagarre, prie_.


----------



## lesaucisson

Bonjour,

Dans ce genre de phrases, fait-il omettre ou pas?  : Votre propre compte a été créé pour vous permettre d’accéder au Système d’information, e*t il *contient un nom d’utilisateur et un mot de passe uniques. (document écrit)

Merci


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Vu la longue proposition intercalaire _[pour vous permettre d’accéder au Système d’information]_, j'ajouterais le pronom _il_ .


----------



## Steph68

Bonsoir, 

Je sais qu'on peut omettre les pronoms personels sujets mais j'aimerais savoir si c'est mieux de dire:

Il s'appelle Pierre et a 45 ans. 

ou 

Il s'appelle Pierre et il a 45 ans.

Moi, je préférerais la deuxième phrase. Si on veut apprendre le français à un débutant, serait-il mieux qu'il répète le pronom sujet? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux sont parfaitement acceptables ; aucune n'est préférable à l'autre. 

De toute façon, je ferais plus naturellement deux phrases distinctes plutôt que deux sous-phrases coordonnées :

_Il s'appelle Pierre. Il a 45 ans._


----------

